# Old orks getting a facelift. Loadsapics



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi fguys as some of you may already know i've only recently dug my old ork speed freek army out and have been ranting about the rules changes. well to take my mind off of it i've started giving my old poorly painted boys a facelift. Rather then jusr repaint them i'v emixed the mobs up a little so that there are older boys amongst the new models. I've also decided to try a freehand painting heavy style to try and improve this aspect of my painting. 
Considering that the painting is my least favourite aspect of the hobby i'm pretty happy with the results so far. I'll also apologise for the camera work as my little digicam is not really designed for taking such close up shots.

First here is the whole army, including illegal units.









Here are da boys, i'm working on a few more to make the mob legal so hopefully there will be an update soon.








closer shots of the boys
















I've got a mix of gorkamorka era, 2nd ed era and currnet models which i'm going to splice together to form the different mobs.

Next are the nobs, the first ones are ones i created as tributes to some of the boys from my old Gorkamorka mob. 









These nobs are based on WHFB black orks with simple head and weapon swaps...i belive there is an arm swap on one of them as well. Apologese for the lack of focus.








This nob carries illegal weaponary but he's included for nostalgia purposes as he used to be the warboss for my army. He's an old Nork Deddog model with a head and armswap, many of my older nobs are based on ogryns though i have yet to paint any up. 








Here is my banner bearer and his banner which is actually cardboard coated with wood glue and painted. The actual bearer is a special edition model with a headswap and various chains, belts, guns, armour added. 









Leading the army is my warboss, though his wargear choice is now illegal and needs replacing. Based on an ogre kingdoms gorger, with sculpted trenchcoat, hair and trousers., the axe is plasticard though i might replace it as it's less than effective in the current rules. I'll also have to swap his big shoota for something else, maybe just a simple slugga. For a tip when trying to make a large flowey cape or coat from greenstuff, spread our some kitchen foil and press your greenstuff onto it, rolling it as flat as you can with a rolling pin and leaving it to set. You can cut the greenstuff to shape once it has set and the foil will make it still shapable. 








here is a size comparison for this beast. 









Another unit which i might need to do some work on are my former warbike outriders which i modelled as motorised skaters. Only two of these models have been repainted but i'll try to add more of them as i finish them and maybe count them as stormboys. the skates and skateboards are repainted epic vehicles and the models on wire were made by heating the tip of the metal and forcing it into the plastic whilst it was hot.









The warbuggies for my orks are to be built from my old trukks as the new models are far superior. Here an old baal predator turret has been cannibalised to represent the twin big shootas.









My looted wagon is based on a demolisher which has been around since second edition. The orks gained it when i switched from blood angels to chaos and didn't need it for an allie. The designs on the sides are hand painted with the wizod side being worked up from the darker colours.


















Once i've got the boys mob up to side and maybe finished the skaters i'm going to work on some of the other works in progress i have including my battlewagon, trukks and these few models below.

























Hope you enjoyed, any constructive criticism or suggestions welcome.

Grimzag.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ah this makes an old orks heart happy to see some of the older models getting the proper attention that they deserve. Even if they don't fit in with the newer models because they are so small. Keep loving them.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Love the anarchy symbol on the buggie.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> Ah this makes an old orks heart happy to see some of the older models getting the proper attention that they deserve. Even if they don't fit in with the newer models because they are so small. Keep loving them.


I have a theory. Orks get bigger as they get stronger right and they have no non coms so that means even stunty little yoofs must be amongst the hoard somewhere and as they don't have their own army entry we can assume they get mixed in with the mobs. 

If i include about a 50/50 spread across the mobs with old and new models then they won't look out of place because the unit won't have a standardised height. The split is obvious when i display them split into groups like the pictures but they juast look like more boys otherwise.




Perriwinkléé said:


> Love the anarchy symbol on the buggie.


I've added a lot of odd punky logo's across the army. i figure that orks were born to be punk....might model one with a mohawk. I'm pretty sure that they would aprove of the bouncing souls for their theme music.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Time for an update folks as my boys havn't had any limelight for a while and i've been working like a mek with his arm caught in a metal smasher to try and get them battle ready. 
So first of all i've managed to finish off the buggies that i showed basecoated last time. This means i now have a full squadron of 3 painted all with big shootas.


















































Next i'll continue the vehicle theme with my battlewagon. Not a bad model considering that the LR was rescued from ebay hell and a mass of overpaint. The grots on the top are going to keep a running talley of kills they get with their lobba.
































I've done a squigload more axe toting slugga boys and still have a couple that are waiting in the wings for painting. Remember i said i might add a boy with a mohawk? Well he joined this mob.









































The picture of their nob didn't come out great. maybe i'll retake it later.









Here are other nobs which have joined my warboss's bodyguard. The guy on the far left is meant ot be a cybork and will probabley join a seperate mob at some point buy as my missus knocked one of the previous nobs from the shelf and i can't find some of the parts this will have to wait.

























I'll start off my incomplete units with some shoota boys who i have started painting,

















And finally a couple of bases of snotlings which i'm going to use in my grots mob.









I will try to take an updated army shot next time the weather is nice.


----------



## Yakashia (Oct 5, 2010)

pictures dont does these model justice, they are very well done..and his up and coming ideas rock


----------

